# Memories



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

The best ones leave a hole in your heart that never really goes away. It's a physical ache some days. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Sometimes those Facebook memories can be painful to see. I'm usually not expecting it and not emotionally prepared.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Sometimes those Facebook memories can be painful to see. I'm usually not expecting it and not emotionally prepared.


I'd being lying to you if I said I didn't feel a bit emotional.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

It's proof of the real connection that we have with loved pets.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That photo really captures the moment. What a bittersweet memory.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It’s a good memory and worth celebrating as well as feeling the sadness of the loss.


----------

